# Boys Neutred or Girls Spayed????



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Im just looking for some Opinions here on whats best and to find out whats worked best for you guys 
if you had 2 boys and 2 girls would you 

(A) Get your Girls Spayed...
(B) Get your Boys Neutered...
(C) or just get all 4 Fixed.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im sure that option C is the correct answer but I personally just have my boys neutered.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I say all 4 doll for their health in the long run.
Have i missed something though, who is the other girlie?
Pics please too. lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with Terri all 4 especially the females unless you're going to breed from them.


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

All for unless you are showing/breeding your dogs.

For health reasons - pyo, mammary cancer etc in girls.
Cancer, marking, aggression in boys.

And also to prevent accidents.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I would do all four for peace of mind, if I couldn't do all four I would pick the girls I no thank you do I want to deal with that!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

All four....


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

all four of them


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have to go with all four, too. It's a pain having a girl go into heat like Twiggy is right now. She has to be completely isolated, which she HATES and the boys start humping anything that moves including each other and the poor cat even though almost all are neutered. And I get some agression between them too.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I would also have all 4 done. It's a pain when girls are in season, you might think you have done everything to stop the girls being mated (especially if you ave boys) but don't under-estimate the nature. They are a lot stronger and my girls got mated (even by the neutered boys (yes!!) even may be there's no pregnancy. ) 

For the long term health reasons and peace in mind, get both boys and girls done despite there are lots of tales tales around.


----------

